# Great job Ronnie's repairs of Winter Haven Florida



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

My A$$!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Roll that beautiful bean footage


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

1 more


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

What's so bad about the electrical?

You've never heard of an air gapped ground before?


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

WTF? What the hell did he repair. I know, that darn standing water in the pan, there.. bend this down now it wont get the bottom of the water heater wet. :no:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Is the hot side silver soldered or just burnt?








Paul


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

WTF is rite that looks like some great work there NOT!!!! That guy needs to be put out of buisness


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

I think I will be giving him a nice 3:00 am emergency service call.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

wow just  wow


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

wow holly hill billy !


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

protech said:


> 1 More


Ronnie's Repairs ​Our Guarantee ... Let Us Do Your Work ... Shortly Thereafter You Will Get A Big Check From Your Insurance Company ... Of Course You Won't Own Anything Anymore. After Using Our Services Please Learn Where The Eleven Is On The Phone, You Will Need It When You Must Call 911.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

AND he was soo proud of that work he put his sticker on it! I wonder if ronnie also goes by the name nacho!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Phone must be off the hook. I tried to call twice this morning. :whistling2:

This thread has some major potential for internet gold.

*67 blocks your number........


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't think Ronnie would know good work if it came up and bit him in the ass. I'm just sayin...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice work. Oh I wonder what they charged for that ****? Did the ho tell you?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh, also, i would be fowarding those pics to the inspectors office in your area if I were you.:blink:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Not tring to defend ronnie, but maybe he was there doing something else and slapped his sticker on the heater?

--ducking from objects being thrown at me--


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Colgar said:


> Not tring to defend ronnie, but maybe he was there doing something else and slapped his sticker on the heater?


I was thinking the same thing. I've put my "call for service" stickers on a lot of heaters.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Colgar said:


> Not tring to defend ronnie, but maybe he was there doing something else and slapped his sticker on the heater?
> 
> --ducking from objects being thrown at me--


 
That's possible but when I consider putting a sticker on a heater I think about this type of situation. If it's a disaster like this one, I think I'd find something else to put my sticker on.




Paul


----------



## artisancorp (Nov 10, 2008)

I would write on my sticker "to correct this dangerous installation please call"


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

artisancorp said:


> I would write on my sticker "to correct this dangerous installation please call"


 Then some smartass lawyer would name you in a lawsuit:laughing:.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I only put my name on a job that I have done, and am proud of. I would never slap a sticker on junk like that, just for that reason. 

Besides, they dont really work. I do a ton of jobs for people with other plumbers stickers on thier stuff, from disposals, to boilers, to wh's.


----------



## Roger (Jul 4, 2009)

Just imagine what he could have done with a gas water heater? 
Maybe even create a Ronnie's Rocket!


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Roger said:


> Just imagine what he could have done with a gas water heater?
> Maybe even create a Ronnie's Rocket!


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I just googled Ronnies Repairs of Winter Haven FL, and this thread is the second thing that popped up, right under his address and map:laughing:


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

plumbpro said:


> I just googled Ronnies Repairs of Winter Haven FL, and this thread is the second thing that popped up, right under his address and map:laughing:


 Just googled. Now number one!:laughing:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

gusty60 said:


> Just googled. Now number one!:laughing:


 
Just googled again, We made Ronnies #1:thumbup:


----------



## JustDave45 (Oct 30, 2009)

Come on guys be easy on Ronnie, all the important stuff he got right...black to black and red to red, no standing water in that silly catch pan to rust out the tank and a clear and free running t&p valve he*l who wouldn't put a sticker of pride on that one ? Wish he could teach me to solder like that my copper does not ever turn that color...I don't know how he does it.... :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

That looks like a typical mexican hotel install.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

I just called and Ronnie answered:blink:, he sounded pissed.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

why, was he googling himself:blink:


----------

